# Hotel suggestions for Kyoto?



## Darlene (Jan 22, 2008)

Our family of five is going to Japan this summer.  In Tokyo we are staying at the Marriott Courtyard, but we still need to book a hotel for Kyoto.  Any suggestions?


----------



## aztex (Jan 23, 2008)

Back in 1975 we stayed at the Three Sisters Inn Annex in Kyoto and it was a memorable and very favorable experience.  Surprising to me this Inn is still in business and is highly rated on Trip Advisor and is still a great experience.

The location is supurb and they have 16 rooms.  If you want a Japanese ryokan experience this is the place and I assure you that your family will remember it for years.  Google the Three Sisters Inn Annex to see pictures and get reviews and information.

Hope your stay in Kyoto is as memorable as ours was.


----------



## Darlene (Jan 27, 2008)

I did see the Three Sisters Annex on Trip advisor, but I could not find a website or link on how to book a room.  I did find some other websites with booking information, but it would probably be too expensive since there are 5 of us.  I can't remeber exactly, but I think it was over $100/ person night.  
I did find another place called Watazen Ryokan that was a less expensive and seemed to be in a good location.  It has a room for the five of us, and it is a/c.  They even have their own website to book a room.  We can get a room for the five of us for about $250/night.  They even serve meals here with breakfast, Japanese or Western, for about $10 person.  Lunch and dinner are from $40 and up.  It was #10 at trip advisor.


----------



## aztex (Jan 28, 2008)

Just glad that you have been able to find a ryokan at a reasonable price - I think your family will enjoy the experience.  Prices have certainly gone up since we visited.  Hope you all have a great trip.


----------



## Darlene (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm a little nervous because Japan is so different!  I hope we will find our way around, and figure how to get to where we want to go.  It is so expensive, too.  My kids are so excited about going, and I think it will be a very memorable trip no matter how lost we get.  Thanks for your help.
Darlene


----------



## aztex (Feb 1, 2008)

Nervous is a good thing -- adds to the excitement.  We spent three weeks there in 1975 staying in ryokans and using trains to get around.  Things were a little different then but we had no real problem in moving around the country.  Trains run on time, restaurants usually have plastic models of their meals in the window to which you can point, restroom standards are far less puritan than ours and the baths are terrific.

As I say things have changed there, but when you stay in ryokans check to see if they have American style commodes or Japanese.   Most in '75 were Japanese which means you must have good knees to use them.

You will love the country but do read up on it before you go so you have a feel for their customs and mannerisms.  It makes all the difference.


----------



## Darlene (Feb 7, 2008)

My husband lived in Kobe from 1978-1980.  His Japanese is not what it used to be, but hopefully he'll practice before we go.  My brother-in-law has lived in Japan for quite a while, and speaks fluent Japanese, but he is always very busy.  I hope he will have some time to help us.
Have you read Dave Barrys' book about Japan.  It is so funny.  I don't think things have changed too much since he wrote it.  
Darlene


----------



## aztex (Feb 9, 2008)

A little language and a lot of life experience in Kobe -- you  can't go wrong.  I have not read Barry's book but thanks for the mention - I will look it up.  We have many funny stories from the trip as well and I am sure that you all will have more than your share.


----------

